# Forum About Russia Society  Russian Caravan Tea?

## Karavanshchik

It's been a very long time. I was busy with my 2 consecutive jobs. I have some question about tea since I love drinking tea. Is there such thing as a *Russian Caravan* tea in Russia? If so, what tea blend is it? And if so, how do you say it in Russian?

----------


## SergeMak

No, there is no such thing in Russia (well, you can probably find it big shops, but this sort of tea is almost unknown in Russia). At least there is no tradition that I know of drinking this kind of tea in Russia. The name "Russian Caravan" is curious, as in fact this is a sort of Chinese tea. As Wikipedia says the name originates from the 18th century camel caravans that facilitated the transcontinental tea trade from tea-producing areas (namely India, Ceylon and China) to Europe via Russia.

----------


## Karavanshchik

Then what kind of tea or tea blends do Russians drink? I hope many Russians share their thoughts because I understand that the Russian tea-drinking tradition is very refined.

----------


## Hanna

They drink tea from India and China like everyone else, I would have thought? 
Unless there is somewhere in the ex USSR that actually grows tea and can still produce and export cheaply to Russia.

----------


## SergeMak

As for me, I prefer Ceylon tea.
Most Russians prefer drinking black tea. I think most of us like tea that is strong and hot and prefer leaf tea over tea in sachets. I drink tea without sugar, but usually people put some sugar into their tea, or honey. Some like to add a slice of lemon.
As for tea produced in the exUSSR - Georgia used to grow tea and Krasnodar region also. Krasnodar tea actually was not that bad.

----------


## translationsnmru

Green tea is gaining popularity, too. It was virtually unknown in Russia until 1990s, but now a lot of people (a minority, but a sizable minority) prefer unsweetened green tea to the traditional sweet black tee.

----------


## Hanna

yes green tea is healthier! Crammed with antioxidants.  
I think the most unusual things about Russians and tea is that there is tea on the trains. Quite charming. No Snickers, crisps and coke, just plain tea. I like that.

----------


## lodka

> I think the most unusual things about Russians and tea is that there is tea on the trains. Quite charming.

 I think many people order it because of the glasses  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> yes green tea is healthier! Crammed with antioxidants.  
> I think the most unusual things about Russians and tea is that there is tea on the trains. Quite charming. No Snickers, crisps and coke, just plain tea. I like that.

 It won't hurt to have a snickers bar washed down by a glass of black lemon tea. =))

----------


## Hanna

Nettles tea is super healthy too, MORE healthy than green tea and absolutely stuffed with nature's best remedies for all sorts of ailments. Everyone should drink it, and save themselves a trip to the hospital.  
Do you use nettles in Russia? Picture below..  
Just pick the nettles (with gloves), remove the leaves and discard the stems. 
Boil them for 1 minute and then drain the water through a sieve into a tea pot. 
Tastes great (nicer than green tea!) even without sugar. With sugar it's a treat and  you can feel how healthy it is as you drink it.  
If you picked them yourself it's fresher than anything from the stores.  
The leaves can be dried again and used exactly as spinach,  in a soup or just plain in a salad. 
It is UNBELIEVABLY healthy.  
Completely free and growing everywhere.  ::  Can be picked up until mid July, according to my grandmother, but they are best in May.  You only pick the top 10 or so leaves and leave the rest.

----------


## lodka

I have never seen nettles tea in stores, but maybe I just didn't pay attention (well.... hardly so, but maybe). Anyway, it's not what you can be offered to drink when waiting in a reception room. _Coffee? - Yes/no, thank you.
Tea? - Yes/no, thank you.
Mint tea? - No, thank you, I don't like mint.
Green tea? - Yes, thank you. / No, thank you, I prefer black tea.
Nettle tea? - What??_

----------


## Nimtek

Чай с душицей не желаете? В России очень много разного чая, причем собранного с полей и лесов. Но любят байховый чай.

----------

